
Show HN: Pay money globally, no fees involved - nfcurti
http://www.magnocash.com
======
gus_massa
From the FAQ
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

> _Are reposts ok?_

> _If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we kill
> reposts as duplicates. If not, a small number of reposts is ok._

It is not clear what does " _small_ " mean, but somewhere between 5 and 10 is
too much. Specially if all the repost are in two weeks. Try something else,
like writing a interesting blog post about a problem you have with the
service, or better about how you solved it.

------
ColinWright
Please stop ...

    
    
        1.   1 point  by nfcurti 10 minutes ago | 1 comment
        2.   1 point  by nfcurti  2 days ago | 1 comment
        3.   1 point  by nfcurti  3 days ago | 1 comment
        4.   1 point  by nfcurti  6 days ago | 1 comment
        5.   1 point  by nfcurti  7 days ago | 2 comments
        6.   1 point  by nfcurti  9 days ago
        7.   2 points by nfcurti 11 days ago
        8.   1 point  by nfcurti 13 days ago
        9.   3 points by nfcurti 15 days ago | 6 comments
        10. 13 points by nfcurti 16 days ago

